# Lime pickles question



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I made lime pickles for the first time last year.......they were great!!!! We love the crunchiness. My question is: can I make dill pickles the same way, by soaking in the lime for a while, rinsing, and addiing the dill seasonings? I made sweet ones last year, but would love to make some dills this year but really crunchy ones. Will this work? I also love the taste of bread and butter pickles, can I soak them in lime first to make them more crunchy? Is that what the lime soak actually is for? Thanks for your help, Marilyn


----------



## Kringees Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

I did the lime soak last year for both sweet and dill pickles. I cut up my cukes into an ice chest with lime and ice water. I let them stand overnight and put them up the next morning. They came out nice and crunchy... mmm good.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I'll go back to lime. Used pickle crisp and did not have very good luck with that. I do not think it worked at all and wasn't real cheap either.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Lime works for peppers also.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

This may sound stupid, what type of lime are you using?
Where do you buy it?

Thanks


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Pickling lime... It's usually with the canning supplies.. Certo, sure jell, etc.


----------



## Reb (Dec 29, 2006)

Good mornin all. Fairly new here, could I ask what your recipe for the crunchy dill pickles is? I don't know how to can (would love to learn), so could your recipe be converted to refrigerator pickles? I have made bread/butter pickles in the frig but would like to learn how to make dill. Thank you. Rebel


----------



## Kringees Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

I used a mix, (last year was my first year canning). I found it with the canning supplies. I followed the directions on the package and they came out great. I made dill and bread and butter. This year I'm gonna try them from scratch, I'm even growing my own dill and garlic. Hubby has planted plenty of cukes. I'm also going to try to perfect my peppers (they did not come out so good). I'll try the lime soak for them.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't care for the "Pickle Mixes", myself.

The pickling lime will provide almost shattering chrispness! Think Valasic crunch


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

OK, the only pickles I've made (with my g'ma as a kid) have been far from crispy! I have a large number of cucumber plants going in this year because DS loves pickles. I bought the Pickling Lime last year at end of the season clearance......

....could I please have a recipe? My big dislike of pickles is the "wimpy" texture.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OD I'll have tp look for it... but, I will get the recipe to you.
Anne


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> OK, the only pickles I've made (with my g'ma as a kid) have been far from crispy! I have a large number of cucumber plants going in this year because DS loves pickles. I bought the Pickling Lime last year at end of the season clearance......
> 
> ....could I please have a recipe? My big dislike of pickles is the "wimpy" texture.


Im with Jen...I have several containers of the pickling lime, bought on clearance...do you rinse the cukes after soaking?? Thanks for any recipes or tips


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you all for all your answers!!!! I will dig my lime pickle recipe out, it will probably be Saturday, and post it here. Thanks again, Marilyn


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Pickling lime... It's usually with the canning supplies.. Certo, sure jell, etc.


thank you


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi beaglebiz
Yes, it is very important to get all the lime off the cukes. They are rinsed several times & I think are soaked in clean water.
Wanda


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Yes, it is very important to get all the lime off the cukes. They are rinsed several times & I think are soaked in clean water.


Can't stress this part enough. The use of pickling lime has associated risks - skin contact burns, inhalation burns, etc. It is a very caustic product so be sure to note the warnings on the label. Never cut short the number of rinses called for and even do a couple of extra ones to make sure it is all removed. Please use it with care.


----------

